# thinking of second miracle - feeling rather emotional



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

hey ladies and gents
i am stacey. im 25 and my husband and i had our little miracle boy in oct 2012. he is now 15 months old and we are thinking of having a second miracle (if we are lucky enough)

we had icsi last time (2 cycles) and we had relatively straight forward cycles, no complications or anything. however i had a severe severe severe needle phobia, i feel this has got at least 70% better but is still a huge worry to me. 

even tho we had great cycles last time im worried about going through treatment again. also we were nhs funded last them and our funding doesnt cover us now so we will have to pay privately.

just generally feeling abit emotional at the moment, and was looknig for someone to share it with and talk yto others in the same mindset.

i look forward to hearing from you all xxxx
love stacey


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs E

You've overcome your fear before and look what you achieved!! I'm sure it will be hard but just focus on why you are doing it.

Going for a second was a massive decision for us, after our DS was born we never thought we could afford anymore tx so we had it in our heads that it was just going to be the three of us. Sadly DH's mother passed away last March and left us some money to try again, took ages for me to get my head round going through it all again. It's a very emotional time so I can totally understand.

Anyway we went ahead and I'm 15 weeks pregnant with miracle number 2

Best of luck for your future tx and hope it goes to plan for you xx


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Mrs E

I'm in a similar boat, although we had to pay for our cycle as the NHS system was taking too long.  We are planning for another and I'm trying to get my head around it. I was so focused and motivated before.  I still am now, but life is busier and I'm worried I can't give it everything I've got.  Finances are an issue and too be honest we only can afford 1 cycle and I'm very aware that we are so lucky last time that the probabilities of begin lucky a 2nd time are slim.  But I don't want to be negative as I'm sure a positive attitude is essential!

We can only hope!  

I'm trying to break it down into hurdles rather than thinking (and over thinking) the whole process.  That's how I got through it last time and it worked for me.  I'm focusing on getting healthy, first appointments etc then I'll worry about down reg, stimms, EC and so on as and when they happen.

Amz2006 is right, she's proof that  secondary success happens and in an inspiration for us both, congratulations on your BFP too!

xx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Dh and I have been discussing whether to try again. Tbh, I'm not sure. We had our little Gracie  after one NHS cycle of IVF and we have three frosties in storage. 

We don't know if the NHS will fund a second round, we were told originally we had two goes but we don't know if this will count as a second go.

We are both really happy with our little Bum (don't quite know where that nickname came from) and wouldn't be unhappy if it stayed just the three of us.

I don't know what to do....


----------

